# Al Ghurair Lake Office Tower!!! WOW!!!



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Superlative design with the geometric shapes.


----------



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

This one would need an abaya! Way too sexy! :eek2:


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2005)

The usual 30 storey tower state of the art construction and all facilities these days, would cost between 100 to 250 million dirhams. The selling cost of such a tower in bulk as a turnkey project is around 350 million dirhams...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

pretty good for an office tower.
but im guessing the origanal design for this was way better, the architect appears to have copromised with the block nature of the main block, would have been awesome if it had curves to complement the facade.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

doesnt seem to be that far fetched, but i would suggest less glass, maybe, other chiny metals, like chrome or aluminim, but too much glass.. 

nice design though


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

is this one still going to even happen ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

just one of the many proposals i'd say
never heard anything about the developer cadiz intl as well


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Great tower, very creative. It'll be ashame to see this one as a "never built" as it deserves to be there instead of some of the tacky buildings that are goin to grace the skyline.


----------

